# So what do you really think of JB?



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I see Bonamassa get lots of criticism. Many don't like him. Many more must like him though cause his shows sell out. Maybe its just the critics are more vocal.
My opinion, I like him. I enjoy watching or listening to the odd video on youtube. I really like the album Ballad of John Henry. But have had real trouble getting in to any other album. In some ways I just find it boring. He sings great. I think he has a good voice. Maybe too flawless for blues? I don't know. I enjoy watching his indulgent wanking. I'm not sure I completely feel soul coming off his fingers.
I'd go to one of his concerts but I certainly haven't been motivated to get off my ass and buy tickets.
I feel like I should be a little more hyped about him because I really don't see anything wrong with him. But here I am, not that excited. I'm trying not to sound too critical because I do like his playing and singing. Is there maybe a recommended album I should be listening to?
Hows everyone else feel?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

He is good in concert, but I don't listen to his music otherwise. Like you, I find his music lacking "soul", for lack of a better word. Don't care for his voice either.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

I really liked the Muddy Wolf concert from Red Rocks. Otherwise, i don’t listen to him.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Bought almost all his CDs some years ago after being fiberglasted by his spectacular acoustic intro piece at Prince Albert Hall in London years ago. Can't remember his rocking electric blues nor his voice anymore ! :-(


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2018)

I am bored when I watch. I think being a child blues prodigy and having it captured on YouTube helped his reputation.

12 years old:





13 years old:


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

He is a professional musician doing what he wants to do. He has done more to keep the blues alive than anyone living today. He certainly has my respect. As for his music some is good, some is not, some is really good. I rarely go to concerts anymore preferring to spend my entertainment money supporting local talent in smaller venues. I was sorely tempted when I heard he was playing the Queen E in Vancouver but in the end it was more expensive than I am willing to pay.

Edit: I really enjoy his videos of all his gear I’ll never get a chance to try. He is obviously a gearhead. I’d love to have a couple of beers and shoot the shit with him.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I like JB quite a bit. Great player, interesting person, cool gear. I don't over saturate myself with any particular genre or player, so I can't really say I've listened to a lot of his stuff. But I managed to get his latest album download for free and kinda dig it. But I do get that he could get a bit boring. I don't really understand the hate out there for him though. Pretty unwarranted IMO.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmm, I was expecting Jeff Beck...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I bear him no ill will.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I like him. Good voice and great tone.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Good guitar player, but everything about him is like a big bowl of Generioos! It's all so generic and cliche. I comes off to me as a 'musical review' stage show. Well executed but far too safe to be of any interest to me.

It's music though, there is no right and wrong. 

TG


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Agreed, technically excellent, but not really my thing. I’ve seen him once at nac in Ottawa and I was impressed by the gear and the polished band but really didn’t like the music or connect with it at all. Maybe if I listened to more of his stuff I would get into it.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> I see Bonamassa get lots of criticism. Many don't like him. Many more must like him though cause his shows sell out. Maybe its just the critics are more vocal.
> My opinion, I like him. I enjoy watching or listening to the odd video on youtube. I really like the album Ballad of John Henry. But have had real trouble getting in to any other album. In some ways I just find it boring. He sings great. I think he has a good voice. Maybe too flawless for blues? I don't know. I enjoy watching his indulgent wanking. I'm not sure I completely feel soul coming off his fingers.
> I'd go to one of his concerts but I certainly haven't been motivated to get off my ass and buy tickets.
> I feel like I should be a little more hyped about him because I really don't see anything wrong with him. But here I am, not that excited. I'm trying not to sound too critical because I do like his playing and singing. Is there maybe a recommended album I should be listening to?
> Hows everyone else feel?


I could have written your description using much the same words. It's pretty much how I feel about him too. Very talented and knowledgeable about tone, gear and the blues in general but for some inexplicable reason doesn't grab me for long. He recently did an album with Beth Hart on vocals that I enjoy. 

If I were to guess it's that he can imitate virtually any well known blues or blues rock player but to me has no identifiable sound of his own. A note from BB King and you know it's him, A note from Jeff Beck, David Gilmour, Jimmy Page and any memorable guitarist you can name and they probably have a signature sound that's immediately identifiable. Bonamassa not so much, to me anyway.
That said he can play circles around many guitarists out there and I'm sure he'd be entertaining in concert. No hate for him whatsoever.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Very talented but boring.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

JB is the guest on the current podcast episode of GuitarWank (yes it's a valid, and interesting, podcast). He's supposed to be on the next two as well, all from a single afternoon visit. I highly recommend you give it a listen. Very interesting to hear his insights on everything from gear to touring to recording to dealing with the haters.

I'm very curious to see him in Toronto in November, but the cost of tickets... oh my! About $300 and up for a seat up close.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Kerry Brown said:


> He has done more to keep the blues alive than anyone living today.


Well that's just a preposterous statement.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Guncho said:


> Very talented but boring.


I agree. I see guys who play like him every jam night. I don't really understand why he is famous. He has not written one single song I have heard on the radio.
He has not done an original lick or tone.
SRV was pure blues and he had tons of radio play.
JB is pretty much a cover guitarist who for some strange reason, got a ton of fame.
But...good for him!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Well that's just a preposterous statement.


It’s certainly anecdotal but several of my friends are fans of him. Before they discovered him they were not blues fans. Now they ask me what other blues musicians they should listen to. He is a marketing machine, nothing wrong with that, and he is constantly pushing other blues musicians out to his audience. He does podcasts, interviews, etc. where all he talks about is other blues musicians. He has introduced a new generation to the blues. He has done a tour dedicated to the three kings. In his concerts he often talks about where the song he is playing came from. His web sites sells blues music that is not generally available in main stream stores. Who else can you name that is currently doing as much for the blues? Most guitar players seem ambivalent about his music. I agree with them. His audience are mostly not guitar players. His audience is a mix of all generations, mostly rock fans, who are learning about the blues from him.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I really liked Dust Bowl. Blues with a hint if country. Features Vince Gill I think. 

As for JB, his voice is ok, but I tend to prefer bigger voices. (SRV, KWS, Moore)
His playing is incredibly clean which is why he might be considered “boring” by some. 

All and all he’s a hell of a player/musician in my mind.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

He's doing what most people wish they did: put the hours in early, and reap the rewards for the rest of their life.

I have a couple JB tunes on itunes but dont know his work (from entering a contest). I know he's a gear nut and has chops.

Im glad the dude is out there doing what he does. I just hope his collection is redistributed when he's done


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Well that's just a preposterous statement.


I'm picturing Granny sitting behind a desk with spectacles smoking a pipe and slamming his hand down on his desk.

"Preposterous!"


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Kerry Brown said:


> He is a professional musician doing what he wants to do. *He has done more to keep the blues alive than anyone living today. *He certainly has my respect. As for his music some is good, some is not, some is really good. I rarely go to concerts anymore preferring to spend my entertainment money supporting local talent in smaller venues. I was sorely tempted when I heard he was playing the Queen E in Vancouver but in the end it was more expensive than I am willing to pay.
> 
> Edit: I really enjoy his videos of all his gear I’ll never get a chance to try. He is obviously a gearhead. I’d love to have a couple of beers and shoot the shit with him.


I agree with the bolded statement, strongly. He is a blues enthusiast, has great knowledge of its history and honors the greats. Kind of like Ricky Skaggs and how he keeps the old American\folk\bluegrass genre alive with his knowledge and technical wizardry.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

capnjim said:


> I agree. I see guys who play like him every jam night. I don't really understand why he is famous. He has not written one single song I have heard on the radio.
> He has not done an original lick or tone.
> SRV was pure blues and he had tons of radio play.
> JB is pretty much a cover guitarist who for some strange reason, got a ton of fame.
> But...good for him!


Ricky Skaggs built his career on covers of the old songs and could pick like a monster even though there were unfamous people on street corners in Nashville that could pick circles around him.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Guncho said:


> I'm picturing Granny sitting behind a desk with spectacles smoking a pipe and slamming his hand down on his desk.
> 
> "Preposterous!"


You forgot the part where the slamming fist causes my scotch to spill and I fart for punctuation as I take a bite of fois gras and brie.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Where do they play his music?


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Don't listen to him much but gave a listen to him to refresh any opinions of what I have:

Very vertical beat. No sway and an elementary employment of hambone that is a bit unfinished. As a consequence, his solos can sound like arpeggios and less like him voicing words in his head on the strings. Or at least that is what I heard in the examples posted so far in this thread.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I haven’t bought any of his music yet, but the Youtube clips I’ve seen have been impressive.

He’s clearly a masteful player.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

capnjim said:


> I agree. I see guys who play like him every jam night. I don't really understand why he is famous. He has not written one single song I have heard on the radio.
> He has not done an original lick or tone.
> SRV was pure blues and he had tons of radio play.
> JB is pretty much a cover guitarist who for some strange reason, got a ton of fame.
> But...good for him!


IIRC, his parent's money was used to promote concerts for him early on. He was bankrolling his own career, until he caught on as the collector/player he is now.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Kerry Brown said:


> It’s certainly anecdotal but several of my friends are fans of him. Before they discovered him they were not blues fans. Now they ask me what other blues musicians they should listen to. He is a marketing machine, nothing wrong with that, and he is constantly pushing other blues musicians out to his audience. He does podcasts, interviews, etc. where all he talks about is other blues musicians. He has introduced a new generation to the blues. He has done a tour dedicated to the three kings. In his concerts he often talks about where the song he is playing came from. His web sites sells blues music that is not generally available in main stream stores. Who else can you name that is currently doing as much for the blues? Most guitar players seem ambivalent about his music. I agree with them. His audience are mostly not guitar players. His audience is a mix of all generations, mostly rock fans, who are learning about the blues from him.


I didn't want to start an argument, and I ain't like, angry or noffin, but I wanted to unpack my previous statement.

JB is a fine musician and I got no problem (other than sharing the same initials which caused some confusion when I first saw this thread, but I am over it now I promise you), BUT, he has not done that much to keep the blues 'alive' (that's the key word) and other people/bands have.

How JB keeps the blues alive
- talks about it a lot; yes he is a 'marketing powerhouse' in a loose sense of that term
- plays the genre with a large following

How he fails to keep the blues alive:
- covers/standards only. That's not alive. 1 step better than oldies blues radio. He's not moving the blues forward. At all. That's why the blues declined in popularity through the 80s to rock bottom in the 90s. I would argue that the renewed popularity is mostly attributable to IMHO other people.
- take a look at the demographics of his fanbase. Mostly people who were already into the blues (the exception of your mates getting into JB and then allowing you to expose them to Robert Johnson is near meaningless for the following reason) and mostly middle aged or older (sure a few dads have turned the odd teenager on to him; that's a small percentage). So basically he has failed to engage the current young generation. This is in evidence by lack of any play whatsoever on the radio stations those target demographics listen to (despite his otherwise huge fanbase), but these same radio stations do play other people who I will mention below. Exposing former non-blues-appreciators to the classics also doesn't quite qualify as keeping the blues alive, so much as nostalgia for the golden age.

So who has done more to keep the blues alive? A long list of people, but to be a bit controversial (lets keep the thread going guys! Bring the flame) I will throw out The Black Keys (who I am not particularly fond of, but there they are) who have:
- captured an even bigger following including both the kids as well as blues dads who have mostly hated everything else on the radio. I know some would object to calling them blues, but you must understand, being alive, means evolution. It was OK for blues to go from an old black dude with a shitbox guitar with 2 missing strings (and at least as many missing teeth) to a full proper band in suits, to even Nashville (country music hybrid, yes, I'm talking Cash; fight me over it).
- They have pretty much created, pardon me borrowing a Fender marketing term, a vintage-modern version of the blues. That's living and breathing (even if you don't like it or don't want to accept it). So even if not pure(ist) blues, it still is blues, and certainly has a pulse vs another BB King cover.
- their rise (along with Jack White's) correlates with the return of blues to popularity after a bit of a recession centred in the 90s

Love em or hate em; they've done much more to resuscitate blues.

Other notable mentions:
- Jack White
- John Spencer (not so popular today but alive; kept it going in the 90s - the peak of blues unpopularity as mentionned above, bringing it to kids othewrwise not really interested in blues... forget more cowbell; more theramin)
- Greta Van Fleet (in the sense that they sound like Zeppelin with Sabbath vocals, and Zeppelin was blues-rock, undeniably - they certainly got people interested, but we'll see how long that lasts)
- That dude whose name I can't remember right now and it's really bugging me. ... no not Terrence Trent Darby you dang racist excuse for grey matter (absorb that coffee and try again dammit). .... BEN HARPER, fuck that was painful.
- hell even The Jesus and Mary Chain (also not so active/popular today, but see above re John Spencer)

None of these would make any online list of 'people keeping the blues alive' (damn right I googled it to see; yes JB is on them all, and these guys aren't, but that's because these lists are written by snooty traditionalists who think change is to be avoided rather than embraced because it's innevitable and otherwise you face extinction LIKE THE BLUES ALREADY DID in the 90s - I have been arguing that these people are not keeping the blues alive so much as preventing it from living; medicating up the ol' girl and keeping her in the asylum hooked up to an iron lung vs getting her a transplant, letting her loose on the world to experience new things and meet new people and not worrying about some occasional depressive tendencies.... but it is important to note that JB himself is usually towards the bottom of these lists - as in he just makes the cut, so either way, my initial statement stands). I mean, if they're going to call Imagine Dragons 'rock' I am pretty confident with calling the above 'blues.'

In conclusion, no offense or disrespect to JB. I just disagree with that 1 statement made about him, by some guy he doesn't know. My main point is that being a purist or traditionalist, aside from being silly given the history of the blues, is not going to keep the blues alive. Nearly killed it once already.






Shameless plug time: I was in a noise blues band for a bit about a decade ago (with a very trad guitarist, I was on drums, who could compete with any y'all in naming obscure blues guys and was previously central to keeping the blues alive in my high school - where otherwise metal and rap ruled ) and got a bunch of LPs left over. Random mixed colour vinyl; going cheap - $10.

Live at Dave's, by Peeder

... and this nugget of a slide bit from back in HS, go Gomer go: http://grannygremlin.com/dl/Slowhand&Gomer-SpitOn.mp3


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I was so badly spammed by his organization when I signed up to his site that I will never knowingly support him in any way.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

He seems to have skipped that seminal album that propels an artist to heights sublime. It's not that his output is particularly lacking in most things, but I don't exactly feel it like I do for, for example, Derek Trucks. Regardless, he's done what many have aspired to do, and failed.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I like him fine, but while the performances are flawless and technically amazing I find the songwriting a bit lackluster. I'll take Gov't Mule over JB every time.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Bonamassa and John Mayer seem to be fighting for 'favorite guitarist for non-guitarists'. I've got a number of non-muso friends how like them both.

Personally, I don't listen to either of them. I like players who take me to newer, stranger, less traveled places. But hey, to each their own.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

Quite honestly? I don't spend much time thinking about him at all-about 5 seconds per month.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2018)

High/Deaf said:


> I like players who take me to newer, stranger, less traveled places.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

laristotle said:


>


Uncle Si!


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

High/Deaf said:


> Bonamassa and John Mayer seem to be fighting for 'favorite guitarist for non-guitarists'. I've got a number of non-muso friends how like them both.
> 
> Personally, I don't listen to either of them. I like players who take me to newer, stranger, less traveled places. But hey, to each their own.


I disagree. John Mayer is a household name. JB not even close.


----------



## bluehugh2 (Mar 10, 2006)

Boring... never really took to his albums... saw him live and that really put me off.. he refers to acoustic playing as his “kryptonite” ... I agree, bright, ice picky, thrashy.
All that said I find moments or songs on YouTube that are moving or so great that I watch over and over again!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Doug B said:


> Quite honestly? I don't spend much time thinking about him at all-about 5 seconds per month.


Well it looks like you used up your monthly quota on this post. See ya next month.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

bluehugh2 said:


> Boring... never really took to his albums... saw him live and that really put me off.. he refers to acoustic playing as his “kryptonite” ... I agree, bright, ice picky, thrashy.
> All that said I find moments or songs on YouTube that are moving or so great that I watch over and over again!


Yeah I find the same with his albums. I do really like "Ballad of John Henry" maybe because it was the first JB album I heard. I tried to get in to others but just couldn't get hooked on any. Found them boring for the most part. I like watching alot of his youtube videos.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Bonamassa and John Mayer seem to be fighting for 'favorite guitarist for non-guitarists'. I've got a number of non-muso friends how like them both.
> 
> Personally, I don't listen to either of them. I like players who take me to newer, stranger, less traveled places. But hey, to each their own.


I have to disagree with this as well. I find Bonamassa's guitar playing appeals to other guitarists. Its about the only thing that does as his music in general, seems to be the general consensus is that its boring. But his solos are sometimes a marvel to watch on a technical level.
However John Mayer at least in my opinion I'm not sure what the hype about his playing is. I only owned one of his albums "Continuum" and I didn't like it at all. I thought it was the type of music that might appeal more to girls. From what I've seen of his guitar playing I don't know that I'm all that excited about it. But then maybe I just haven't heard enough of him to make a clear judgement.
As Guncho says John Mayer is more a household name. Maybe because he writes material that is more commercially viable. Where as Bonamassa being technically proficient on the guitar and is such a gear head identifies more with guitar players. I admit that I take a bit more interest in him due to his cool guitar and amp collection as well as some of the cool licks that he plays much more than in the content of his music. I enjoy some of his gear rundown videos more than most of his youtube music videos. In some ways he's a lot like me but just has way more money to spend on gear than I do.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

guitarman2 said:


> I have to disagree with this as well. I find Bonamassa's guitar playing appeals to other guitarists. Its about the only thing that does as his music in general, seems to be the general consensus is that its boring. But his solos are sometimes a marvel to watch on a technical level.
> However John Mayer at least in my opinion I'm not sure what the hype about his playing is. I only owned one of his albums "Continuum" and I didn't like it at all. I thought it was the type of music that might appeal more to girls. From what I've seen of his guitar playing I don't know that I'm all that excited about it. But then maybe I just haven't heard enough of him to make a clear judgement.
> As Guncho says John Mayer is more a household name. Maybe because he writes material that is more commercially viable. Where as Bonamassa being technically proficient on the guitar and is such a gear head identifies more with guitar players. I admit that I take a bit more interest in him due to his cool guitar and amp collection as well as some of the cool licks that he plays much more than in the content of his music. I enjoy some of his gear rundown videos more than most of his youtube music videos. In some ways he's a lot like me but just has way more money to spend on gear than I do.


John Mayer's solo work doesn't do his playing any justice. Check him out with his Trio, and especially with Dead and Company.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

cboutilier said:


> John Mayer's solo work doesn't do his playing any justice. Check him out with his Trio, and especially with Dead and Company.


Thanks I'll check that out. I figured there had to be something I missed about him.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Mayer, I thought it was Mayall.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> I feel like I should be a little more hyped about him because I really don't see anything wrong with him. But here I am, not that excited. I'm trying not to sound too critical because I do like his playing and singing. Is there maybe a recommended album I should be listening to?
> Hows everyone else feel?


This sums him up for me. I have seen him in concert but we walked out before the end. LOUD and pretty boring.

Give me Kenny Wayne Shepherd or Jonny Lang any day of the week. Even though both seem to have faded into oblivion.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

davetcan said:


> This sums him up for me. I have seen him in concert but we walked out before the end. LOUD and pretty boring.
> 
> Give me Kenny Wayne Shepherd or Jonny Lang any day of the week. Even though both seem to have faded into oblivion.


Only heard the one song by Lang (Lie to me) but I like what I heard.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just found this new release by KWS on which he's actually singing. He needs to do more. A little bit country but I like this more than almost anything by JB that I've heard.






We used to cover this. He could really make that Tele sing.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I've bought some of JB's DVD's and I've attended one of his concerts. My conclusion is that he wanks incessantly to the point it does the song an injustice. I'll concede however that he is fine technical player and I've heard much worse singers.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Just found this one. I really like the groove and the first part of his solo. Then he goes crazy on scales which is too bad but overall this is a great song by a great writer played with some feeling.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Joe B. is a technically proficient guitarist but his playing doesn’t move me on an emotional level, or as the kids would say, “Meh”. Can’t stand his voice, but the album with Beth Hart was decent. But I respect his level of gear geekdom & would love to shoot the shit with him for an afternoon.

Re: keeping the blues alive/making interesting music today, a few artists worth checking out include Gary Clark Jr., Kirk Fletcher, Otis Taylor, Matt Schofield & the Tedeschi Trucks Band.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Kerry Brown said:


> Just found this one. I really like the groove and the first part of his solo. Then he goes crazy on scales which is too bad but overall this is a great song by a great writer played with some feeling.


I assume you know this was written by John Hiatt.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

davetcan said:


> I assume you know this was written by John Hiatt.


I don’t consider JB a great writer  There’s another video of them doing another Hiatt song Down Around My Place. JB is at his best doing other people’s songs. I really like his version of Pocket Full of Bourbon by Tom Waits. I play JB’s version at open mic’s.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Kerry Brown said:


> I don’t consider JB a great writer  There’s another video of them doing another Hiatt song Down Around My Place. JB is at his best doing other people’s songs. I really like his version of Pocket Full of Bourbon by Tom Waits. I play JB’s version at open mic’s.


I just wanted to be sure


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I just discovered JB & Black Country Communion. Pretty kick ass hard rock from the video I saw. Can’t remember the song, but I’m sure going to be on the hunt looking for more


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Scotty said:


> I just discovered JB & Black Country Communion. Pretty kick ass hard rock from the video I saw. Can’t remember the song, but I’m sure going to be on the hunt looking for more


Thanks for that heads up. JB works much better for me when he's not the front man.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

davetcan said:


> Thanks for that heads up. JB works much better for me when he's not the front man.


Yep, that’s the one. I also really liked him performing a deep purple tune with Brad Whitford and Jimmy and Barnes.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Roryfan said:


> Re: keeping the blues alive/making interesting music today, a few artists worth checking out include Gary Clark Jr., Kirk Fletcher, Otis Taylor, Matt Schofield & the Tedeschi Trucks Band.


Add The Marcus King band to that list.


----------

